# Question about Vaporizers!?



## asphalte (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

I recently tried a vaporizer and I liked the fact that it doesn't smell in the whole house and that my eyes did not get red. The "vibe" was more like relaxing and no throat burning whatsoever...

I want to know something though, I'm more of a "connoisseur" than a "stoner". I prefer to smoke before sleep in small quantities and try different kind of cannabis than smoke big quantities to get high as f*ck.

By vaporizing, can you differentiate the different strains? Since you don't burn the leaves, just the good stuff is inhaled and the bad stuff is thrown to garbage, is vaporizing a healthy way for "connoisseurs" to smoke the good stuff and differentiate strains..?

Thanks in advance,
Asphalte


----------



## lilroach (Nov 29, 2014)

I have about eight different strains from Sat-dom to Indica-dom and they all taste the same to me in a vape. The only way I can tell is from the buzz. Considering you're only heating the weed up to a temperature that vaporizes the THC, I think the only thing you'll taste is the vapor from the THC.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes & Yes, depending on what kind of a vaporizer you have. No disrespect to the previous poster but , I also have "about 8 different strains from sativas through indicas" and they ALL taste different and unique to me. Difference, I have a volcano with an ACCURATE temperature dial. I also have a MFLB for travelin. No temperature dial at all, too slow a draw will increase the temp to the point of combustion, too fast a draw and you don't get anything. Takes a little practice to get used to it. With a Volcano, it's just like smoking. As with most things in life, you get what you pay for.

THC vaporizes anywhere from 250F on up, with 360F being a good number to shoot for. The vapor's still tasty and you get a lot of it.

CBD's & other medicinal compounds vaporize around 415F. Not quite as tasty, but more similar to the "smoking high".

Cannabis combusts around 500F to 600F.

If you only plan on smoking / vaping before sleep, try indicas, your mind won't be racing like it does with sativas.


----------



## lilroach (Nov 29, 2014)

No disrespect taken....yes, in a volcano different strains taste differently. I was referring to a hand-held PAX.


----------



## asphalte (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Yes & Yes, depending on what kind of a vaporizer you have. No disrespect to the previous poster but , I also have "about 8 different strains from sativas through indicas" and they ALL taste different and unique to me. Difference, I have a volcano with an ACCURATE temperature dial. I also have a MFLB for travelin. No temperature dial at all, too slow a draw will increase the temp to the point of combustion, too fast a draw and you don't get anything. Takes a little practice to get used to it. With a Volcano, it's just like smoking. As with most things in life, you get what you pay for.
> 
> THC vaporizes anywhere from 250F on up, with 360F being a good number to shoot for. The vapor's still tasty and you get a lot of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! Well the goal was mainly because I like the fact that vaporizers are healthier for your lungs than smoking it entirely with the leaves...

Thanks for the reply! And no worries I always smoke indicas before I sleep. Right now I have some m39, northern lights, purple kush, OG kush (hybrid, when I feel like I want to stay up late) and white widow.

After work days I usually smoke m39 OR northern lights. The kush hits me way too hard to wake up the day after... But with those ones, I feel a good vibe, watch Netflix for 1 hour then go to bed, and the next day I am totally there at work without any problem waking up!


----------



## werejammmin420 (Dec 4, 2014)

Any idea where the cheapest place to get the analogue version of the Volcano ? And how would you compare the difference in strength between smoking and vaping using the Volcano ? Cheers


----------



## John1961 (Dec 4, 2014)

Check out FuckCombustion.com. It's a great forum dedicated entirely to vaporizing. Many vaporizers, both desktop and portable, are reviewed there by a very large user community.


----------



## werejammmin420 (Dec 4, 2014)

John1961 said:


> Check out FuckCombustion.com. It's a great forum dedicated entirely to vaporizing. Many vaporizers, both desktop and portable, are reviewed there by a very large user community.


Cheers bud!


----------



## BrennaBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes and yes. Actually, it depends on the quality of vaporizer. I am using a MFLB and so far, I can manage to tell the difference of the strain's taste. It is definitely one of the healthy way to use marijuana. When smoking, many of the compounds inside of the buds continue to dissipate into the air regardless of whether or not they are being inhaled. When vaporizing, you are negating many irritating respiratory toxins that exists within the grown marijuana.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 10, 2014)

The high is diffrent though it a more of a head high. If i want a good body stone just reach for indica strain or just smoke it in a j or b. U can also turn up the vape to get a smoke like effect


----------



## enzofilo (Jan 3, 2015)

John1961 said:


> Check out FuckCombustion.com. It's a great forum dedicated entirely to vaporizing. Many vaporizers, both desktop and portable, are reviewed there by a very large user community.


Thank you for the recommendation! They talk about pretty much the most popular ones.

I also found many vaporizers reviewed on this guy's site
http://www.vapecritic.com


----------

